# Wild Side Offers Religious Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With Easter approaching, some customers may be interested in wearing designs that promote their faith. The Wild Side offers a great selection of Christian designs in a variety of artwork styles that will appeal to a wide range of ages. 

Designs include traditional images of Jesus Christ; children’s designs with angels; scripture passages and Christian symbols such as crosses, tree of life and crowns of thorns. There’s also a wide variety of sayings including “Don’t keep the faith, spread it around,” “Stop doubting and believe,” and “TGIF Thank God I’m Forgiven.” New designs are added on a continuing basis so check back often to see what’s new. 

The full-front designs are high-definition plastisol screen printed transfers that can be applied in 8 seconds at 390-400 degrees F using maximum pressure. They go on light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of army designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Search Results. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

